# CA PE Seismic Studying Material



## randykong2010 (Dec 20, 2013)

HI, just passed PE &amp; need to sell the Seismic books

PM me if interested, leave your phone number if you dont mind

I can also provide some tips towards the Exam

thanks


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 13, 2014)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=16376


----------

